
Samsung Says the iPhone is for Old Folks. Really? - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/samsung-says-the-iphone-is-for-old-folks.-really
======
pedalpete
Since when are advertisements based on facts and data. It is a clever
marketing move on the part of Samsung to insinuate that the iPhone is for old
people, but is the best tactic of the Apple community to respond with boring
facts and data about the user base?

This tends to go against the emotional marketing which Apple has been so good
at using in the past.

I suspected that as Apple products grew in popularity, the brand would have
difficulty maintaining their cool-factor. It is difficult to be the coolest
and the most popular, though they have done an admirable job so far.

The challenge is that as the die-hards rely on quoting user stats, stock
prices and other non-emotive data which proves to them that their choice of
brand is the 'best', they will fail to engage the true tastemakers who care
more about being unique and a leader than being one of the herd.

------
mark_integerdsv
I have yet to see it mentioned that every time Samsung fucks with Apple they
get massive advertisement.

Apple played right into their hands with that ridiculous court case that went
on for months filling up the pages of just about every tech blog and news
resource.

Seriously: I've had people who literally know from shit and do not give a shit
share their opinion on tech patents with me.

Samsung is playing one ofthe smartest games I have ever seen in this space.
Super, super sharp.

